# RyGuy's Snow Blowers



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't own these, but get to play around with them. They are owned by my church and I as a church member and assistant to the facilities group get to help them out quite a bit with keeping these things running in winter and summer. I'll add photos as I get photos of them, but here is what I start out with. 

My favorite machine I get to use: 5-6 year old Ariens deluxe 30 This would be the one I wish I could have at my house. She's a fighter and a tough one. 




























This is a 10-15 year old maybe? Someone correct me- Ariens ST1032 She's tough but needs some engine maintenance soon. The snow deflector cable keeps coming loose, and has sloppy adjustment with the lever when it is fixed, and I don't like the way the gear speed selector moves, just too loose and sloppy, but she does move snow quite well when I can keep the engine from sputtering. Have to keep the throttle down from full just a bit for it to run well and have to float the choke between 1/4 and off to keep her running sometimes depending on outside temp. I also need to spend some time to figure out why the light is not working, but she always starts up very quickly. I also need to fix the key on/off thing it does not work. 




























9 more blowers to come soon, from the different buildings


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow Ryan! That's quite a stable. Are they all Ariens?


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Awesome, Ariens you have there Ryan.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Each church building that I help out at has at least 1 snow blower with the exception of 1 building, that has 2. I of course do not own any of these, I will post a photo later of the little toro 2-cycle yapper that I have. I will be getting a bigger one and selling the little yapper (what I call a yapper) I'd like to find a smaller one that is similar to the Deluxe-30. So I need to browse around a bit.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

My church only uses the Ariens and Deeres. I'll get photos of the rest of them this weekend hopefully.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

I really like that 10/32! What year would that one be?


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

I'll try to figure it out based upon the serial number when I get back down to that building tomorrow or Saturday. I'm thinking it was purchased new around 1999 possibly? It could be older and have been brought over from another building though. The Church building next to it (same church) has a newer looking John Deere from around 1999 as well which I will get pictures of this weekend as well.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Its most likely a model 924084 from the mid to late 1990's.. 
I have that model listed as being built 1992 to 1996, but it could have been as late as '99 as well..

Ryan, if you can get the model and serial numbers from the snowblower, and especially the Tecumseh serial number from the engine, that will all tell us the exact model and year..

thanks,
Scot


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Got the chance to work on 2 more blowers. One is an old John Deere TRS-27 (Murray?) which got a tune up this past fall. Have to prime the sucker 7 or 8 times to get her to start on full choke. I'm going to pull an engine cover off to check the status of the primer hose. I've already repaired 2 on 2 other Deeres (photos coming) where hose rot had caused the priming hose to split, thus no fuel would be delivered to the carb when pressed. I suspect this one is maybe starting to do the same. She is also a major PITA to start because of how stiff the engine seems to be when pulling the starter cord. But runs well when she does start. I need to repair the floodlight.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Next up we have my second favorite out of the 8 I get to run. (The first being the Ariens Deluxe 30) This is 1998/1999/2000(maybe even newer) Vintage John Deere 828D. I suspect she is such a fine machine because she was probably built by Ariens. You guys will correct me if I am wrong. She does sputter a bit with full choke off and puts out the worse smelling exhaust out of all of em but she is strong and easy to use. Only other complaint is that the chute turn mechanism is VERY loose and moves easily from the vibration of the machine so the chute won't stay in place. 










Not sure how reliable these engines are. I prefer the iron duke Briggs and Stratton personally. 









Electric Start too, but have never had need to use it. 









The blasted chute turn mechanism that is WAY too loose and spins just from the vibrations of the machine.


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

ryan on the 828d i might be able to help you with the chute. on your 4th photo where your chute handle gose up to the black cover. under the cover is 2 gears that make it turn. they may be worn or right underneath the cover and gears is a nut and a spring. I would take cover off and look at gears first. if they look good then I would tighten nut and spring to see if that helps. I had to do the opposite because mine was hard to turn and that solve my problem. let us know what you come up with on the chute. gayland


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

For the hard starting, could it be someone put SAE 30 oil in there or something else thicker than 5w30?

For your wandering chute:


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info, folks. It is most certainly not worn, the unit only gets used 3-5 times a year for snow removal. The thing is practically new and could be sold as new with how great of shape it is in  I'll have a look at it this weekend when I get back down that way.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Shryp said:


> For the hard starting, could it be someone put SAE 30 oil in there or something else thicker than 5w30?


One of the building mechanics is the one who does the majority of the small engine work as well as lawn work on the lawn equipment for 20+ of the buildings in my area so he would have been the one who did the last oil change. I should probably do a search but what oil is recommended in these bigger snow blowers, or does it vary by make and model? I can always drain and re-fill that one, it is no big issue and no one would know.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think 5w30 is the generally accepted oil for a snowblower. Maybe 0w20 or something like that if you are in Canada and it gets really cold.


----------

